# Your HT in 2014



## hjones4841

Happy New Year to all!

When I started the thread "Your HT in 2013" on 1/1/13 I did not know if it would be of much interest to our members. Well, as of early this morning there are 129 posts in (and 11,498 views of) that thread. So, lets do it again for 2014:yes:.

So, what are your plans for your home theater for 2014? Build a new one? Equipment upgrades? More subs? Room treatments? Complete what was not finished in 2013? Don't know - will have to see what new toys go on the market? Nothing, because it is perfect already? (Good luck on convincing us of that! )

Please remember to update us throughout the year as your plans come together.


----------



## Horrorfan33

Lots of new things planned for 2014!!..Oppo BD, new projector, acoustic treatments and new carpet and seating for the living room HT!!


----------



## |Tch0rT|

My plans for 2014 are:

New center channel, either ML Motif, ML Theater I, ML EM2, or a ML Stage if I can find one cheap enough like the recent closeout price again in a month or two.
DVDO iScan Duo (for the CMS capability since my TV doesn't have a comprehensive enough color control)
New Pre/Pro, here's to hoping to win the Marantz AV7701 giveaway! If not then I'm leaning towards Outlaw 975 or Emotiva UMC-200.
New subwoofer enclosures for my 2 subs, they currently share one and are slowly destroying it (it's old).
Maybe some MiniDSP's so I don't have to rely on my HTPC for doing the sub EQ, though if I go the UMC-200 route I might be able to kill 2 birds with one stone here but it's so ugly aesthetically...


----------



## onedayiwillbedone

Maybe frame the other 3 walls and closet but using the room as it is nonetheless. Started new year out right and ordered an Onkyo 3010 off newegg this morning. Prices dropped on the 3010 and 5010 so one could assume new models are on the way very soon. Happy new year to all.


----------



## madmachinest

*Re: Your HT in 2014 here we go again*

A friend showed up at the bar with a Sansui PD-11 turn table and some records yesterday. No this is not the start of a bad joke. He is aware of my passion for my system and we have spoken many times on the difference between a digital or analog media.

It currently sits on a table on the other side of the room looking lonely. I swear I have heard it calling out to be connected. Alright maybe that was the Yukon I drank last night but you know what I mean. :T

I have resisted the urge to get back into vinyl for many years now. I have no vinyl records, ( left everything when I got divorced 10 years ago) I currently have all my music and most of my movies on my network ( loss less of course)and love the convenience of watching or listening to anything with just a few clicks of the remote.

The problem is I have many great memories of listening to records and for nostalgic reasons am tempted to set this up and listen to it. TT is in fantastic cosmetic condition. He said it's been in a box on his closet shelf for about 30 years. 

I know how I am if I set this thing up and it sounds good it will begin another round of upgrades,hours at tag sales sifting thru boxes of records quests for tube amps and all the time and cash that entails. So I ask this question to those of you who have already been there “IS IT WORTH IT ?”:innocent:

Hours of enjoyment, hours of cleaning,tweaking,adjusting. I broke up with a girlfriend at one time because her cat was way too interested in the spinning disk on my s helf. Do I really want to do that again?:foottap:

I know this is not a great tt but what do they call it a gateway drug, it's just the beginning I almost hope it will not power up. Or maybe that will be worse. When I started this post I was sure I was not going down that road again now I think I will take advantage of the snow that’s predicted for the north east and take Friday off to have some uninterrupted time to play.

I propose we start a new group here at the SHACK. We can call it “UA” for upgrade anonymous when stricken with the upgrade urge we can contact other members who can come over and drink together until the urge passes. Think about it it could be revolutionary


----------



## gdstupak

madmachinist,
For Christmas I purchased and installed my first TT since the late '80s. I already had several LPs and my parents have a bigger collection of more personal stuff that I will probably digitize for them. The TT is a great nostalgic piece for me but difinitely would not call it an upgrade from my digital collection. I posted more info in TWO CHANNEL AUDIO here... http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...rntable-many-years-pro-ject-debut-carbon.html
You already have the TT and several LPs, no harm in setting it up for fun. If you are trying to save money for other upgrades (i.e. speakers, amps..) I would not spend any money trying to 'upgrade' the TT aspect of the system. If you have money to burn, used vinyl is cheap, $3.25 at my local shop, and fun to search.


----------



## pddufrene

I plan on adding another XV15 to mine and within the next 3 months getting a big 4k set to top it off. Wish I could do a projector but ambient light is a problem, which I may address down the road as well.


----------



## Mike0206

Hoping to add two more speakers and two diy SI 18HT subs for a 7.2 set up this year. May either upgrade to a 65" zt60 this year from my 55" vt60 or save up for a 4k projector setup.


----------



## Newshoundaussie

Complete my audio rack, working on it now. Also get a projector and power screen for in front of my VT60 65inch plasma. Also add front highs for 9.2.


----------



## rab-byte

This year I'm hoping to: 
1)Replace my Panasonic BDP with a sony 790 or oppo 103. 

2)Add better seating, must have high WAF... 

3)Add ambient lighting with C4 wireless dimmers and LED strands behind the TV and under the couch. 

4)Get a new TV... LG or Sony passive 4K 

5)New AVR/Preamp + maybe better amps. 
5.1) configure z2/3 pre-out to a headphone amp and configure control4 system to toggle between headphone and Surround with a "mute" button press. 

In that order. With lots of new CDs and LPs also


----------



## BamaDave

Complete a DIY acoustic treatment to my HT is on my list in addition to getting a new replacement TV & AVR for our family room that was damaged by lighting.


----------



## hjones4841

Horrorfan33 said:


> Lots of new things planned for 2014!!..Oppo BD, new projector, acoustic treatments and new carpet and seating for the living room HT!!


Wow! Pictures, please, as you make progress.


----------



## hjones4841

BamaDave said:


> Complete a DIY acoustic treatment to my HT is on my list in addition to getting a new replacement TV & AVR for our family room that was damaged by lighting.


Room treatments are a great addition to any HT. Be sure to add in bass traps. I suggest that you post your plans in our Home Audio Acoustics sub forum for advice on what to do.


----------



## hjones4841

|Tch0rT| said:


> My plans for 2014 are:
> 
> New center channel, either ML Motif, ML Theater I, ML EM2, or a ML Stage if I can find one cheap enough like the recent closeout price again in a month or two.
> DVDO iScan Duo (for the CMS capability since my TV doesn't have a comprehensive enough color control)
> New Pre/Pro, here's to hoping to win the Marantz AV7701 giveaway! If not then I'm leaning towards Outlaw 975 or Emotiva UMC-200.
> New subwoofer enclosures for my 2 subs, they currently share one and are slowly destroying it (it's old).
> Maybe some MiniDSP's so I don't have to rely on my HTPC for doing the sub EQ, though if I go the UMC-200 route I might be able to kill 2 birds with one stone here but it's so ugly aesthetically...


Sounds like a great plan. Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## hjones4841

onedayiwillbedone said:


> Maybe frame the other 3 walls and closet but using the room as it is nonetheless. Started new year out right and ordered an Onkyo 3010 off newegg this morning. Prices dropped on the 3010 and 5010 so one could assume new models are on the way very soon. Happy new year to all.


I suggest posting a drawing of your room with dimensions in our Home Audio Acoustics sub forum. Some dimensions are better than others with respect to resonances (room modes.)


----------



## BamaDave

hjones4841 said:


> Room treatments are a great addition to any HT. Be sure to add in bass traps. I suggest that you post your plans in our Home Audio Acoustics sub forum for advice on what to do.


I have plans with drawing and photos submitted to Bryan for design suggestions to utilize during this upcoming project. I'll generate photo sessions during the process to share with everyone. And, yes I need bass traps for sure. Thanks!


----------



## hjones4841

Thanks to all for a great start on our discussion on HT plans for 2014. Keep 'em coming. You never know who has done what you are planning and can offer worthwhile advice.


----------



## hjones4841

pddufrene said:


> I plan on adding another XV15 to mine and within the next 3 months getting a big 4k set to top it off. Wish I could do a projector but ambient light is a problem, which I may address down the road as well.


I found some light blocking curtains on Amazon that do an excellent job at blocking ambient light in my HT.


----------



## pddufrene

hjones4841 said:


> I found some light blocking curtains on Amazon that do an excellent job at blocking ambient light in my HT.


Are you being sarcastic are serious? Lol, that statement can be taken two different ways.


----------



## NBPk402

For Christmas I purchased 2 HPS SR70s and a pair of Klipch KP3002 speakers... They will be used in my new HT hopefully this summer. I hope to begin the conversion on the 2 car garage to HT in the next month. I also am modding my 3 La Scalas to 2 ways with Faital horns and drivers. I am cutting the upper part of the horn box off, and completely refinishing them with an extra layer of 1/2" MDF, followed by fresh veneer.


----------



## mvision7m

Hoping to add Paradigm ADP590 surround speakers to replace my current Bose 201 rears. Also, a second SVS ULTRA SB13.


----------



## orion

Man I already spent my budget floor the year with a turbo upgrade for my MFW15. So any more upgrades I do will have to be cheap. I want to redo my front wall to add an at screen and hide my speakers


----------



## hjones4841

orion said:


> Man I already spent my budget floor the year


Budget? Who sticks to a budget for HT? Why, in my house that is the first thing that is busted every year.

Seriously, do look into room treatments if you don't have any. Many of our members DIY them with great results.


----------



## hjones4841

mvision7m said:


> Hoping to add Paradigm ADP590 surround speakers to replace my current Bose 201 rears. Also, a second SVS ULTRA SB13.


Those are definite upgrades. Hope you have success with them.


----------



## knecht

2014 will consist of building a new home and implementing all of the new gear I bought during holiday sales. . I'll be busy!

5.1 System: 
Emotiva UMC-200 
Emotiva XPR-5 
James Loudspeaker QX830's 
James Loudspeaker QX820R/S's 
James Loudspeaker 1200PT-1 
James Loudspeaker M1000 Sub Amp 
Apple TV 
Emotiva BTM-1

Multi-room Zones: 
Emotiva UMC-200 
Emotiva BTM-1 
Emotiva UPA-700
V834DR's
Apple TV


----------



## dave743

New cables (HDMI, power & speaker wires) 
Run dictated outlet to AV equipment.
Rerip CD collection onto Airport Extreme at improved quality.
Maybe new BluRay player, looking at the BDP-103D.
Tivo.
RAM upgrade for MacMini.
Also looking at Vibrapod - Isolator Isolation Feet.


----------



## Hookedonc4

knecht said:


> 2014 will consist of building a new home and implementing all of the new gear I bought during holiday sales. . I'll be busy!
> 
> 5.1 System:
> Emotiva UMC-200
> Emotiva XPR-5
> James Loudspeaker QX830's
> James Loudspeaker QX820R/S's
> James Loudspeaker 1200PT-1
> James Loudspeaker M1000 Sub Amp
> Apple TV
> Emotiva BTM-1
> 
> Multi-room Zones:
> Emotiva UMC-200
> Emotiva BTM-1
> Emotiva UPA-700
> V834DR's
> Apple TV


If this is your list it will be very nice...


----------



## jbrown15

So the plans for 2014 for my theater room.

1. Assemble & install my new 120" 16:9 acoustical screen from Falcon Screens.
2. Finish the acoustical panels to go around the screen and hide my speakers.
3. Start and finish my first [email protected] DIY sub build consisting of two large ported enclosures, each cabinet will be 32"w x 22"d x 76" high with a port tune of 15hz. Each cabinet will have two UXL-18 drivers and be powered by a inuke 6000DSP amp.

4. Upgrade my LCR's from JTR 228HT's to 212HT-LP's.
5. Enjoy everything from 1 thru 4, over and over and over! :T


----------



## tane0019

For 2014, intend to upgrade my front 3 speakers. To which made & model ....... I still don't know :sad:

It must be very much better (detail, bass & etc ....) than my current speakers (KEF Q700 + Q600C).
It must also be able to match & complement my front end setup.

Suggestion guys


----------



## jbrown15

tane0019 said:


> For 2014, intend to upgrade my front 3 speakers. To which made & model ....... I still don't know :sad:
> 
> It must be very much better (detail, bass & etc ....) than my current speakers (KEF Q700 + Q600C).
> It must also be able to match & complement my front end setup.
> 
> Suggestion guys


What's your budget? And what subs are you running?


----------



## rab-byte

tane0019 said:


> For 2014, intend to upgrade my front 3 speakers. To which made & model ....... I still don't know :sad: It must be very much better (detail, bass & etc ....) than my current speakers (KEF Q700 + Q600C). It must also be able to match & complement my front end setup. Suggestion guys


Good luck. 
Start a thread in the system recommendations section, you'll get plenty of recommendations. 

Include your current system, what you hope to gain and any budget or other limitations. 

-Happy 2014


----------



## tane0019

jbrown15 said:


> What's your budget? And what subs are you running?


Currently, don't have a fix budget in mind. But should be looking between US$5K-8K.
No, I'm not running sub when playing stereo.






rab-byte said:


> Good luck.
> Start a thread in the system recommendations section, you'll get plenty of recommendations.
> 
> Include your current system, what you hope to gain and any budget or other limitations.
> 
> -Happy 2014


Thanks. Will do that once I'm ready. Now, still running in my pre & DIY power amp.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone

Well I received my Onkyo 3010 today and the packaging from onecall was great. I also made a call to my local hi end store which is independence audio here in kc and am the proud new owner of a Paradigm Studio 12 in gloss black. They threw in the pbk for me and also gave me a deal on a new Panamax mr5100. Now our upstairs is all Paradigm and Downstairs all Klipsch. The 2 Rw12ds from upstairs got moved downstairs so now I will have the 4 plus the diy Jlw3. Looks like I have some extra work for awhile lol.


----------



## ewardjr69

I just purchased an Integra 80.3 and an XPA-5 amp. I am going to upgrade my GoldenEar Triton 2s and get the GoldenEar Triton 1s coming out this spring/summer. I am also going to upgrade my GoldenEar in celling surrounds to a bigger model in the next couple of weeks. I also purchased a second Seaton Submersive in late December that I need to fully integrate into my system. My next goal screen and projector in 2015!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Hookedonc4

Next step for us is insulation and drywall for theater...


----------



## ALMFamily

pddufrene said:


> Are you being sarcastic are serious? Lol, that statement can be taken two different ways.


Pretty sure he is serious - I recall him recommending them before. May not be the perfect solution, but definitely a good one that does not involve structural changes. I have installed light blocking shades in my kids' bedrooms in the past, and they really do a great job.


----------



## ALMFamily

For me, my list includes:

1. Completion of my theater lobby (underway already with a build thread up)

2. Installation of my new Seaton Catalyst 8c front speakers (LCR) - waiting on the stands

3. Completion of my brewing area to provide beverages in the lobby!

4. DIY movie poster box

5. Build my zone 2 speakers for my workshop - got an XS kit from GR Research

6. Start plans and production of subs for the theater

Loved this thread last year - thanks for starting it again this year Harry!


----------



## kbalagi

Happy new year 2014 to everyone at HTshack & all the members. 
I am looking at a Velodyne DD15+ this year & a new AVR from Anthem.


----------



## ALMFamily

Oh, and I forgot that I am planning on a music server as well.....


----------



## dave743

TiVo Roamio - arrived today
16GB RAM upgrade for MacMini - arrived today
Vibrapod - Isolator Isolation Feet - arrived today
I opened the box just before walking out the door for a flight to Chicago, so I have enough to keep me busy this weekend.


----------



## Peter Loeser

New receiver, bass traps and improved acoustic panels on the walls, new subs, and some cosmetic/lighting updates are on my list for 2014. I'm wrapping up a wiring overhaul now that I wish had been done in 2013. New seating would be nice this year too if budget allows, but that's low priority at the moment until I'm happy with the room acoustics. My list didn't seem quite that long till I typed it out...


----------



## Audiofool

I plan on upgrading my cheap Onkyo receiver to a Yamaha A-S500 integrated amp, hopefully in March or April.

Would like to finish off my HTPC and add a Dragonfly or similar audio card for good 2 channel audio.

Need to get a pair of Sennheiser HD 600s.

Also would like to double or triple my vinyl collection by the end of the year, I'm currently rocking about 50 records and have so many more I need to pick up.


----------



## chashint

I have no specific plans but so far the entertainment center in the living room has received a PS3 for Christmas and the first week of January the Roku XD went to the princess room and I got a Roku 3.
There will be CDs throughout the year and probably a BD or two, but I do not expect anymore hardware changes.
You never know though, I keep suggesting surround sound for the princess room and if the wife wears down I will use that as an opportunity to get new stuff for the living room.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

2014 is a kick off for me too! 

I finally landed a full time position and no more contracting and being used for short term projects. Now with that being said as I feel comfortable where I am at, I plan to proceed forward doing my basement build out. 

Its only going to be about 210 sq ft HT room, but it will be very nicely done as I got a good idea how things will be laid out. 
It will be a budget build as I have to start fresh w/ all new audio / video equipment and budget furniture (not ikea)  .

Permits are in the works at least to get things moving here very shortly.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

ewardjr69 said:


> I just purchased an Integra 80.3 and an XPA-5 amp. I am going to upgrade my GoldenEar Triton 2s and get the GoldenEar Triton 1s coming out this spring/summer. I am also going to upgrade my GoldenEar in celling surrounds to a bigger model in the next couple of weeks. I also purchased a second Seaton Submersive in late December that I need to fully integrate into my system. My next goal screen and projector in 2015!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack


Congrats on the GE speakers. You are going to love'em!! :bigsmile:


----------



## Tweaked05

This year, I would like to add another pair of speakers to my HT for 7.2, and also add some room treatments. I need to do a lot more research on that though. I would also like to get a dedicated High quality BD player like an Oppo or maybe the Marantz UD5007.


----------



## padgman1

Last year ( or so ) began the transformation from an inexpensive all-in-one stereo system ( Mitsubishi, no less) and a big box CRT TV to something more modern......

In their place came a Panny 50" plasma TV, a Denon 2113ci AVR, a Panasonic BD player, and Arx A1b speakers at Xmas 2012.....

In June came the PSA XV-15 sub....

And in September came the Arx A5's for L/R duty.....

This year has (just) seen the addition of the Arx A2rx-c center channel speaker. Hope to integrate this in soon. Hope to place the A1b's as surrounds ( as soon as I can have wall mountings placed)...

For the rest of the year, I would like to see WAF-approved room treatments as well as another sub ( only I do not have space ideally for another XV-15........the recent Paradigm 12" sub reviewed by Jman as well as the new SVS offferings are intriguing.....).


----------



## bkeeler10

ALMFamily said:


> For me, my list includes:
> 
> 1. Completion of my theater lobby (underway already with a build thread up)
> 
> 2. Installation of my new Seaton Catalyst 8c front speakers (LCR) - waiting on the stands
> 
> 3. Completion of my brewing area to provide beverages in the lobby!
> 
> 4. DIY movie poster box
> 
> 5. Build my zone 2 speakers for my workshop - got an XS kit from GR Research
> 
> 6. Start plans and production of subs for the theater
> 
> Loved this thread last year - thanks for starting it again this year Harry!



Doing DIY subs huh? Do you know yet what general direction you're going to take (sealed, ported, IB, etc) and how many you're planning on doing?


----------



## bkeeler10

I have been planning a complete makeover of my theater system for a couple of years! The biggest problem is that I need to sell what I currently use to do it, which has proven elusive thus far. That is the goal for this year though.

Anyway, I've thought about it long enough and read enough that I have a pretty solid idea of the direction I'm heading. The equipment list will be as follows:

Anthem MRX510 receiver
Emotiva XPA3 for front three speakers
Oppo BDP103d
(probably) Phase Technology PC9.5 x 3 for front stage, PC1.5 for side and rear surrounds
2 DIY sub boxes with Rythmik F15HP drivers and amps
DIY screen using Seymour CenterStage XD acoustically transparent material (90-95" wide 16:9)
Epson 5030 projector (or the Panasonic I hope to win here at the end of the month 

I also plan to extensively treat the room acoustically. I would build DIY broadband absorption, and buy diffusion products from GIK. I am convinced this may be the single largest improvement I can make to the experience in my room. I am also exploring options for blacking out the room as much as possible, which may involve a lot of black velvet in the front half of the room. My only concern with that idea is what it might do to the room acoustically. I haven't checked yet, but I suspect that black velvet will kill most everything in the top couple of octaves, making the room sound lifeless. I'll be talking with the guys at GIK about that when the time comes.

Due to my connections in the audio industry, I will be able to get significant discounts on most of this equipment. Between that and going DIY wherever possible, I am able to be far more ambitious than I would otherwise be able to do.

The family is getting to the point that we might need to consider a different house, and if so I'd like to build. You had better believe that there will be a dedicated space for home theater if that happens. That would be the ultimate goal for me, but it may be a couple years out.


----------



## chashint

If a new Lazy Boy leather recliner qualifies I have one scheduled for delivery Wednesday.
)


----------



## hjones4841

pddufrene said:


> Are you being sarcastic are serious? Lol, that statement can be taken two different ways.


Well, blocking ambient light might not be the best way to say it. I have two smallish windows in the side wall of my HT. After adding a little foam around the sides where the curtains did not completely meet the wall, I got rid of almost 100% of the mid day and afternoon sun.


----------



## hjones4841

Tweaked05 said:


> This year, I would like to add another pair of speakers to my HT for 7.2, and also add some room treatments. I need to do a lot more research on that though. I would also like to get a dedicated High quality BD player like an Oppo or maybe the Marantz UD5007.


For great advice on room treatments, post a simple sketch of your room with dimensions and where everything is located in our Room Audio Acoustics sub forum. You will get great advice on how to do the most for the least cost.


----------



## hjones4841

chashint said:


> If a new Lazy Boy leather recliner qualifies I have one scheduled for delivery Wednesday.
> )


Got two of 'em in my HT. Love them!


----------



## rselby

Im gonna make a lil room, sell 2 of my onkyo m 504s... and get an emotive XPA-5, possibly do something with my (2) subs( like build 2 more new better looking enclosures)....or go bigger!


----------



## ericzim

This year will be a complete redo of home theater treatments like bass traps and acoustic panels and such. Last years upgrades never panned out and my home theater speaker upgrades will have to take a back seat to other bills.


----------



## PC509

New carpet, rear seating, larger screen. I want to get the screen prepped for a new projector in a couple years (4K when prices drop and there is a media format to take advantage of it). 

Other than that, enjoy some great movies coming to Blu this year.


----------



## mlundy57

My HT plans for 2014 include upgrading the speakers in two systems, the living room system, which is my wife's domain and primarily used for HT and the upstairs system which is my man cave and primarily used for music, both as the main activity and as background music while reading. 

While I just replaced the speakers in both of these systems last year with Klipsch Reference Series II speakers in the living room (RB-81 II,RC-62 II and RS-41 II) and PSB Image speakers in the man cave (Image B6 and Image B5) I have been bitten by the DIY bug. 

The speakers for both of these systems will be from GR-Research kits and plans (http://gr-research.com/). The speakers for the living room will be a 7.1 system consisting of GR-Research N-Series speakers. All the N-Series speakers use GR-Research M-130 woofers and BG Neo 3 PDR planer magnetic tweeters. The L/R mains will be N3 transmission line floor standing speakers. These are currently under construction and I hope to have them finished by the end of January. The center channel will be an N3S. The surround back speakers will be N1X's. The surround speakers will either be O-3 omni directional speakers or the surround specific A/V-1RS model. The sub for this system will be the Rythmik F12 currently in the system.

For the man cave I plan to build open baffle speakers. The L/R mains will either be OB7's from GR-Research's current OB series or a new full range OB speaker currently under development. The surrounds will most likely be the O-3's mentioned above while the center will need to match the mains. The sub for this system will either be a dual 8"open baffle sub or GR-Research's current 12" sub. If I go with the not yet released full range design I may not need a separate sub in this system since they will play down to 20Hz and any movies watched in this system will be later at night when the wife is either watching her movies in the living room or already in bed. 

Now, let's see if I can pull all this off. I'm getting exhausted just reading it.

Mike


----------



## ALMFamily

bkeeler10 said:


> Doing DIY subs huh? Do you know yet what general direction you're going to take (sealed, ported, IB, etc) and how many you're planning on doing?


IB is definitely out - I just do not have the space to do it. I am leaning toward sealed since my best results for the subs I have now are with the ports plugged.

I am thinking two enclosures - one on the front wall with 3 woofers and the other along the side wall with either 2 or 3 woofers. Nothing really firm yet - I have a fair bit of research to do once I get to that point!

I do know that the enclosure along the front wall will also support the center channel once completed...


----------



## Rubus

Thanks for asking and happy New Year hjones4851. Last year was a year of spending, this year will be a year of building. I will build a subwoofer and a center channel speaker.
Paul


----------



## GusGus748s

Well, for XMAS I got a 5.0 Arx speaker set up, and a PSA-XV15. I currently have 3 Outlaw mono block amps powering the front.

For 2014,

1) I want to get possibly a 3 channel amp for the front, and move 2 of the Outlaws to the back.

2) Add another PSA-XV15

3) Possibly add another pair of Arx towers to complete a 7.2.


----------



## bkeeler10

Cool, which Arx speakers did you get? How are you liking them?


----------



## GusGus748s

bkeeler10 said:


> Cool, which Arx speakers did you get? How are you liking them?


Front L/R: Arx A3rx-c
Center: Arx A2rx-c
Surround: Arx A3 (Bought them used from a memeber. They look brand new still and smell new too got a deal).:T

Waiting on the new A5.


----------



## padgman1

GusGus748s said:


> Well, for XMAS I got a 5.0 Arx speaker set up, and a PSA-XV15. I currently have 3 Outlaw mono block amps powering the front.
> 
> Gusgus, you certainly had a Merry Christmas!!


----------



## SteveMA

Plans are to build another HTPC. I built one in 2011 in a "conventional" 17 inch wide chassis which crowds the entertainment center. So I plan to build one with a smaller footprint (ie, smaller chassis). Some components ordered. Some I'm still deciding on which ones I want.


----------



## Architect7

Room treatments
RAW Acoustics Apex-C center channel (currently being built!)
Anthem MRX-510
Maybe 2 more speakers to upgrade from 5.1 to 7.1
Hypex DIY amp if I get time to use my UcD modules sitting in my office

Most of all, find lots of great new music and spend more time listening


----------



## Orange55

Find more time to spend in it.


----------



## BamaDave

Orange55 said:


> Find more time to spend in it.


I 2nd this activity!


----------



## hjones4841

BamaDave said:


> I 2nd this activity!


Me. too. When I retired two years ago, I thought I would have every afternoon free for a movie in the HT. Other things cropped up (like a part time job to help pay for this stuff ) so the time is still limited.


----------



## Dwight Angus

Definitely upgrade HT acoustical treatments this year. I want to get the HT sounding right.

GIK Monster bass traps
GIK Tri traps
GIK 244 (1st reflections)
GIK Soffitt traps

Next year replace LCR speakers.


----------



## hjones4841

Dwight Angus said:


> Definitely upgrade HT acoustical treatments this year. I want to get the HT sounding right.
> 
> GIK Monster bass traps
> GIK Tri traps
> GIK 244 (1st reflections)
> GIK Soffitt traps
> 
> Next year replace LCR speakers.


You can't go wrong with adding room treatments. Be sure to post a sketch of your room layout on our Home Audio Acoustics forum area. bpape and other members will give you excellent feedback on what to add and where to place it.


----------



## gary thomas

I started 2014 thinking of replacing my main & center speakers, but changed course to room treatments. Big learning curve, but I'm now confidently using REW and building about a dozen acoustic panels.


----------



## typ44q

This is going to be a big year for me, I am in the middle of my home theater build and I have been purchasing equipment as I go along to help spread out the costs. So far I have the front three speakers purchased (Polk 265 RT) 7 channel Emotiva UPA7 amp and my Sherwood R972 receiver. I have run speaker wire for the front speakers as well RCA wire for front and rear subs.
Still to purchase is a 120" 2.35:1 AT screen, surround speakers, subs, JVC projector and seating :spend:


----------



## Jedi940

Well I just finished upgrading my subs from a single Velodyne vx-11 to 2 Stereo Integrity 18's. Super happy with the end result. Up next will be a center channel from DIY sound group when it becomes available. I ordered one back in December but ended up getting my money back a month later because he was still waiting on my assembled crossover to be completed. 

After the center channel, its either going to be an upgrade to my very old Marantz SR4200 (ready to move into a receiver with HDMI capabilities and HD Audio) or possibly a new panasonic plasma since they aren't going to make them anymore


----------



## goatfarm

Sadly termites were discovered in the back wall and floor a few months ago so the only improvements will be some major repairs. Not covered by insurance. But no improvements were planned anyway. Another way of saying that our HT/Stereo budget for hardware in 2014 is $0. I love free hobbies.


----------



## Dwight Angus

I'm now considering AT 2:35 screen and false wall to hide LCR plus dual subs. Not sure yet on screen size.


----------



## MartyM

I have had an HDTV since fall of 2006 and a BD player since 2010. I haven't done any serious update of the audio side of my system for almost ten years. My Yamaha RX-V2400 receiver, I purchased in 2004, lacks HDMI in/outs. My speaker system was purchased in 1998, and my sub has not worked for a couple of years. My first priority will be to find a new AV receiver with the HDMI ins/outs. Any and all suggestions up to $1,000 will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hjones4841

goatfarm said:


> Sadly termites were discovered in the back wall and floor a few months ago so the only improvements will be some major repairs. Not covered by insurance. But no improvements were planned anyway. Another way of saying that our HT/Stereo budget for hardware in 2014 is $0. I love free hobbies.


Sad to hear of the damage. I guess you did not have a termite bond?

Oh, there are free hobbies?? Name one:bigsmile:


----------



## hjones4841

You folks are making me want to do upgrades to mine this year. But then, I can hear my wife say NOOoooo not again!


----------



## goatfarm

MartyM said:


> My Yamaha RX-V2400 receiver, I purchased in 2004, lacks HDMI in/outs... and my sub has not worked for a couple of years. My first priority will be to find a new AV receiver with HDMI...


My old Onkyo doesn't have HDMI either. Component out is for me a reasonable workaround. I'd go to Parts Express for an inexpensive subwoofer amp to fix the sub problem.


----------



## goatfarm

hjones4841 said:


> Sad to hear of the damage. I guess you did not have a termite bond?
> 
> Oh, there are free hobbies?? Name one:bigsmile:


It was before the termite inspection. No pre-existent damage is covered. When you're 65 almost all your hobbies are free because they're all bought and paid for. No upgraditis here on any of them. Except maybe some fine tuning on my Legnano track bicycle


----------



## MartyM

goatfarm said:


> My old Onkyo doesn't have HDMI either. Component out is for me a reasonable workaround. I'd go to Parts Express for an inexpensive subwoofer amp to fix the sub problem.


Thanks for your reply. Been looking for a new receiver so I can get DD+ when streaming Netflix. Just turned 65 and looking for the free hobbies. :sn:


----------



## goatfarm

MartyM said:


> Thanks for your reply. Been looking for a new receiver so I can get DD+ when streaming Netflix. Just turned 65 and looking for the free hobbies. :sn:


Welcome to the club. I'd like to upgrade my receiver to get the higher quality sound as well. Not so much for streaming which I don't do (I really dislike the inferior PQ), but for BDs. I'm still a physical media person and will probably remain so. That way somebody somewhere will get my collection, and it won't just disappear into the ether.


----------



## NBPk402

Looks like I only made it a few weeks into 2014 and I have 2 Danley DTS-10 subs to add to my HT project for the year.


----------



## hjones4841

ellisr63 said:


> Looks like I only made it a few weeks into 2014 and I have 2 Danley DTS-10 subs to add to my HT project for the year.


I am sure they sound amazing. I looked at them but did not have the room for them.


----------



## MartyM

A serious roadblock has come up for my upgrade plans. We woke up to a non-functioning refrigerator. It will probably cost about the amount I was planning to spend on a new HT receiver. This will give me more time to do more research and dream.


----------



## bkeeler10

MartyM said:


> A serious roadblock has come up for my upgrade plans. We woke up to a non-functioning refrigerator. It will probably cost about the amount I was planning to spend on a new HT receiver. This will give me more time to do more research and dream.


It's amazing how often life gets in the way eh?!


----------



## SteveMA

In the process of building another HTPC.
SteveMA


----------



## hjones4841

MartyM said:


> A serious roadblock has come up for my upgrade plans. We woke up to a non-functioning refrigerator. It will probably cost about the amount I was planning to spend on a new HT receiver. This will give me more time to do more research and dream.


I know the feeling; new washer and dryer being delivered today.


----------



## hjones4841

SteveMA said:


> In the process of building another HTPC.
> SteveMA


I have often thought about building one and in fact I have a spare Dell XPS 8700 that would do the task, although it is not as quiet as some. But, I prefer media streamers as I already have a NAS setup for storing OTA TV shows. I have two in the HT: a Netgear NTV 550 and a KDLinks HD 720. Both work well enough for my needs and will feed HD audio to my AVR.

Maybe I should ask in the HTPC forum, but how do you plan to feed DTS MA from the HTPC to your receiver?


----------



## bkeeler10

hjones4841 said:


> I have often thought about building one and in fact I have a spare Dell XPS 8700 that would do the task, although it is not as quiet as some. But, I prefer media streamers as I already have a NAS setup for storing OTA TV shows. I have two in the HT: a Netgear NTV 550 and a KDLinks HD 720. Both work well enough for my needs and will feed HD audio to my AVR.
> 
> Maybe I should ask in the HTPC forum, but how do you plan to feed DTS MA from the HTPC to your receiver?


Streaming media from a NAS to a streamer (such as an Oppo player) is the direction I'm planning on heading as well. Are there advantages to an HTPC that you cannot get by streaming from a NAS device?


----------



## Basite

Finishing the building phase, is a good start, I presume. And then, manage a couple of months without wanting to change anything, is what's next.

On a more serious note: getting a receiver/pre-pro, instead of the standalone decoders, analog matrixing and diy processing would be a start too... 

oh, and 4 15" subwoofers. that too, yes...

regards.
Bert.


----------



## hjones4841

Basite said:


> manage a couple of months without wanting to change anything.


The only way that will happen if you quit coming here, which we won't ever let you do Hook, line and sinker... that is what HT does to us


----------



## Basite

hjones4841 said:


> The only way that will happen if you quit coming here, which we won't ever let you do Hook, line and sinker... that is what HT does to us


Hah! 

I'm used to it. It's never been the same for more than 2 months, and it'll take a while before it's finished now. And when it is, I'm probably looking at some cool thing that I most definitely have to get, and accidentally requires to rebuild most of the theater :innocent:


Probably...


----------



## atledreier

I'm in a rebuild process at the moment. Everything is in a prototype state, even the room, which I just flipped to facilitate a 4x18" IB subwoofer.

So, a new wall means all my treatments have to be redone and re-tuned, as well as placement and layout.
Also, I plan to bring the room to a "finished" state this time.


----------



## AudioDawg

I added a new (to me anyway) projector to my HT rig a few weeks ago.

I went from a 720p Optoma HD73 to the 1080p Sony Black Pearl.

Great picture on the new projector, and the old one was no slouch.

You cant see the projector, but here is an image of the room....

The curtains cover the screen for when i am listening to my music. The two outside (tall) speakers are not part of the HT system.


----------



## bkeeler10

Ooh, I detect IB subwoofers. Do tell.


----------



## AudioDawg

The ones in the ceiling are a pair of SVS drivers that Tom V modified for me so that they could hang upside down. That sub is used for the stereo system only.

The one on the wall is 4 Adire Tempest (15") drivers. Behind them was an old closet that I sealed up. I also cut the ceiling out of the closet so the closet is actually acting like a manifold of sorts since the ceiling is out and it vents into the attic.

Since I tasted an IB sub, I could never go back to a box.

The HT sub is driven by a pair of Outlaw monoblocks (one per pair) and EQ'd using a Velodyne SMS-1.

The Stereo sub (it is indeed a stereo sub) uses two channels of my Exodus Audio Hypex amp (one channel per driver) and is also EQ'd by its own Velodyne SMS-1.

The room is large (close to 900 sq feet) but the bass is plentiful. :bigsmile:


----------



## Audioguy

We purchased a new home last August and finished the theater near the end of the year. I am mostly using what we had in our other theater but changed screens to a Seymour AT screen and replaced my old masking system with a Carada. I added a Sony 600ES with Media Playe to replace my JVC. I just hit the "retired" button so no more major upgrades - with one possible exception and that would be a new SSP.

I am on the list to receive the new Emotiva SSP and if I like it, I will be good to go.


----------



## OKLAGMCRUISER

Looking to upgrade my Paradigm 3SE to old school Paradigm Studio Monitors or 11se or 90P, if I can find the right "deal". Adding another powered sub or replacing the one with 2. Replacing my Yammy RX-V663 with a more current model, but may wait until the 4K battle/changes are complete before this upgrade. All pending the money tree in the back yard to fully mature too.


----------



## rdcollns

mvision7m said:


> Hoping to add Paradigm ADP590 surround speakers to replace my current Bose 201 rears. Also, a second SVS ULTRA SB13.


I have the same rears. I actually found them in a garbage can on moving day. I have Dahlquist fronts, so I would love to find something that matches better, but that is a very low priority now.


----------



## rdcollns

My goal is to complete my basement/HT build out. Maybe not all of the trim and I might have a little temporary lighting, but to finish tile, finish soffits, drywall, and paint so we can use the space.

I also want a projector, I am hoping a good HT LED option comes out by the end of the year. I see so many quality projectors for $800. I would spend double that in a heartbeat for the energy efficiency and no bulb replacement.


----------



## hjones4841

rdcollns said:


> I also want a projector, I am hoping a good HT LED option comes out by the end of the year. I see so many quality projectors for $800. I would spend double that in a heartbeat for the energy efficiency and no bulb replacement.


Well, we can be hopeful, but I really doubt that there will be a quality LED projector by year's end at anywhere near that price.


----------



## annamiata

I had my first home theater since 1993 with the Sony VPH-1070 as the main projector. Since then, the only items that remain in 2014 current system are the four Boston Acoustics T-1030 and one T-930 floor standings speakers. There was really no full range center speaker and therefore I actually cut the T-930 into two pieces to make it low profile. All bass woofers from flooring speakers were replaced couple years ago. I have collected two Kenwood KM-Z1 THXultra amps ( six 130 watts rms on each channel on all six channel and not two channel ratings). I only use seven of the total available twelve channels from the two KM-Z1 . I also collected five Kenwood KMx-1000 runing in bridge mode at 270 watts rms each to drive five Boston Acoustics 12" passive sub-woofers 595X THX. I am currently use Onkyo TX SR805 as pre-amp only. The main front projector is an Epson 7500 Ultra Black with 100" fixed Steward screen. To distribute the low pass frequency to the five subwoofers, I use CE Lab AV901HD. I also have two tacticle woofers under the sofa but have not use it since 2012. The video and audio component use a separate 30 amp wire directly from the electrical panel.


----------



## ALMFamily

annamiata said:


> I had my first home theater since 1993 with the Sony VPH-1070 as the main projector. Since then, the only items that remain in 2014 current system are the four Boston Acoustics T-1030 and one T-930 floor standings speakers. There was really no full range center speaker and therefore I actually cut the T-930 into two pieces to make it low profile. All bass woofers from flooring speakers were replaced couple years ago. I have collected two Kenwood KM-Z1 THXultra amps ( six 130 watts rms on each channel on all six channel and not two channel ratings). I only use seven of the total available twelve channels from the two KM-Z1 . I also collected five Kenwood KMx-1000 runing in bridge mode at 270 watts rms each to drive five Boston Acoustics 12" passive sub-woofers 595X THX. I am currently use Onkyo TX SR805 as pre-amp only. The main front projector is an Epson 7500 Ultra Black with 100" fixed Steward screen. To distribute the low pass frequency to the five subwoofers, I use CE Lab AV901HD. I also have two tacticle woofers under the sofa but have not use it since 2012. The video and audio component use a separate 30 amp wire directly from the electrical panel.


We would love to see some pictures if you are willing to post them up in our home theater photos sub forum. And, welcome to HTS!


----------



## hjones4841

annamiata said:


> The video and audio component use a separate 30 amp wire directly from the electrical panel.


That really is a good idea for all of us. I ran two 20A circuits to my HT a few years ago, keeping them on the same "leg" of the panel box. I don't recall where I read that using the same "leg" was important; seems like it related to ground loops, but then again it is using the same neutral as the rest of the house.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

I upgraded my HTPC. It was an AMD E-350 w/ 4GB 1033 RAM and swapped it out for a AMD A8-6500 w/ 8GB 1866Mhz RAM. It was mostly to take advantage of using ArgyllCMS to generate 3DLUT's for madVR for color correction. Maybe next year I'll buy a stand alone color correction device like the eeColor LUT Box.

I replaced my MartinLogan Encore TF with a MartinLogan Motif yesterday. I haven't had a chance to demo it too much before my wife complained about how loud I had everything. After she went to sleep I tested some 5.1 music and was very happy it's much much better than the Encore TF. I did not care for 5.1 music so much before because the Encore TF didn't integrate well with my EM ESL's or Source but the Motif does. Now I'm on the hunt for some 5.1 music and bluray concerts! :hsd:


----------



## NBPk402

Just ordered a Yamaha P7000S amp to power the Danley DTS-10 subs. This will be the last of the equipment for this year other than a new screen. Now to get the new HT built.


----------



## kevin360

I can report three changes since the end of the year. The most important in HT terms is that I have my projector back ($1,500 and a couple of months later). Not inconsequential to HT, but much more important for my two channel listening, I moved my subs back out of the front corners (and repositioned the bass traps accordingly). The final thing thus far is naught but bling (gotta have some fun); I painted the cable lifters (thanks AudioDawg). I don't know what else lay ahead, but I must say that I've seen some awfully cool star-field ceilings in the shack that have me looking more than a bit green.


----------



## A/V

Well, everything in my living room HT has appeared within the last 3 months. New everything. I am usually not that patient when I get my mind set on something. Although I believe in thorough research. I researched so intensely that I lost a lot of sleep.


----------



## goatfarm

I don't anticipate any further changes this year. Got a Dayton Sub amp to replace the dead original in my DefTech PF1500. Seems to work almost OK. Getting some overtones at 20Hz that are unsettling. Still killer sound. That's what always seals the deal.


----------



## prerich

I'm going to experiment with the Essence Evolve HDMI 7.1 DAC hopefully pretty soon. I've ordered one from Essence. I've talked with the designer (Bob Rappaport) to find out some of the particulars. He states that the DAC can payback DSD and it utilizes the Sabre32 dac (the ES9018). This would be an interesting product for HTPC people like myself. I plan on giving my opinions and observations after I receive it. Apparently it's currently on back-order. 

I also have three Bag End M6 nearfield/HT studio monitors in my possession. I just received the third one last week. I'm going to keep these around for a while, but they haven't displaced my Cornwall/Hersey set up in my main HT.


----------



## Mike0206

I've added a few things since he beginning of this year. I got an Oppo 103d which is awesome! Very happy with that. I built dual 10" subs in bamboo enclosures and an iNuke 3000dsp and I just purchased two FTW-21's and an iNuke 6000dsp. Looking to do some more bass trapping in the near future as well as painting the front wall darker and upping the size of my display to 65-70"


----------



## B- one

We got 3 new amigo's for our L/C/R speakers. Unfortunately that will be the end of upgrades for the year as I told the wife no more HT purchases until we pay off the house. Hear they are 3 Marantz ma 700 mono blocks I have always liked them and found these 3 that look brand new.


----------



## Aundudel25

Since the end of last year i've got a few sho 10's and a pair of axiom qs8 to finish off a living room ht. Also just picked up a pair of klf 30's that are being used in a 2.0 setup currently but eventually will be mains in a dedicated ht


----------



## hjones4841

Sounds like our members are adding some interesting gear to their systems. 

I added one of the Amazon Fire TV players last week. I found it to be easier to use for Amazon Prime than my Roku. Of course, it was designed with Prime in mind so that is no surprise.


----------



## prerich

The Essence Evolve 7.1 HDMI DAC has arrived. It also include 2 Multi-channel BD Audio disc! I've very excited about putting it through its paces this weekend!


----------



## |Tch0rT|

I picked up a Tascam PA-R200 (rebadged Integra DTR-30.4) to replace my ancient Marantz SR7200. Now if I can find a single ML Encore TF for cheap (I already have one I used to use as a center) I can go from 5.2 to 7.2.


----------



## Smowdogyyz

New here! I've changed my speaker set up now that I have room (finished basement). I was using a little set of definitive technology surround speakers. This past week I upgraded to: paradigm studio 60 V2 fronts, paradigm studio 40 v2 rears, paradigm studio center, and SVS PB1000 sub. Fills the space much, much better now. Everything powered by Denon AVR4311CI, front three channels through an emotive XPA-3. Oppo BDP-83 and xbox one fills a couple of shelves. Viewing on a 60" Samsung LED TV.


----------



## GusGus748s

Smowdogyyz said:


> New here! I've changed my speaker set up now that I have room (finished basement). I was using a little set of definitive technology surround speakers. This past week I upgraded to: paradigm studio 60 V2 fronts, paradigm studio 40 v2 rears, paradigm studio center, and SVS PB1000 sub. Fills the space much, much better now. Everything powered by Denon AVR4311CI, front three channels through an emotive XPA-3. Oppo BDP-83 and xbox one fills a couple of shelves. Viewing on a 60" Samsung LED TV.


Congrats. Looks good. What are you going to do with the Definitive Tech speakers?


----------



## Smowdogyyz

GusGus748s said:


> Congrats. Looks good. What are you going to do with the Definitive Tech speakers?


Thanks! The def techs are going to an upstairs bonus room where my daughter plays and watches TV.


----------



## GusGus748s

Smowdogyyz said:


> Thanks! The def techs are going to an upstairs bonus room where my daughter plays and watches TV.


I thought you were going to sell :T I'm looking for a garage set up.


----------



## hjones4841

While not in my HT, I added a Hsu ULS-15 sub in the master bedroom system, which has Klipsch Reference speakers driven by a Denon 3312. Yeah, I know, overkill But as my wife and I get older (and both of us are beginning to have health issues) we find watching TV or an occasional movie in the MBR very enjoyable. We play Pandora quite a bit in that room as well via a Grace Digital component tuner .

The Hsu replaced a Klipsch RW12D that produced mostly "noise" - a lot of it port chuffing. But, I got a great deal on it from Newegg a couple of years ago so it served its purpose. I have 4 Hsu ULS15s in my HT so I knew what I was getting - excellent response and very tight sound.


----------



## Mike0206

I've added a pair of DIY FTW-21's in 8 cu ft sealed boxes and an inuke 6000dsp to power them. Also added some more bass trapping. Trying to do what I can without being able to have a dedicated HT. Next plan is to run some curtains along windows and curtain panels and valance on front wall to disguise the bass traps some. Once that's in place a drop down 130" screen from behind the curtain and a projector will be next


----------



## hjones4841

Bass traps are well worth the trouble. Bryan Pape made a believer out of me about 3 years ago. I went with GIK Monster Traps for the HT along with R30 above the HT's suspended ceiling. Huge improvement!


----------



## Mike0206

hjones4841 said:


> Bass traps are well worth the trouble. Bryan Pape made a believer out of me about 3 years ago. I went with GIK Monster Traps for the HT along with R30 above the HT's suspended ceiling. Huge improvement!


 For sure they are! All my cubbies are filled with r-30 as well. 24" deep on all of them and the new one is above the tv. They are just covered by a frame with burlap wrapped around them.


----------



## Philip Nel

My Wife and I just started building our new home and I have a space of my own for a cinema room.

Must get - New Projection screen as I sold my old one with the house.

First on my priority list is acoustic treatment for my cinema (hope to do some DIY and some will be from GIK)

2) a new projector (Epson Or Sony)

3) Two Mono blocks for front channels to complement my current Sherbourn P5 200( Thinking maybe 2 Emotiva XPA 1L or XPA-100 depending on budget).

4) Some Power conditioning/filtering

5) Upgrade Speakers to new B&W 600 range including SUB


----------



## |Tch0rT|

My Alto APX1500 pro amp I used for subs had a channel die for some odd reason so I replaced it with a Crown XTi2002. I really dig that I can hook it up via USB to my HTPC and enter in PEQ filters. Also the Crown can handle lower ohm loads so I can add another pair of subs later down the line if I want to. :hsd:


----------



## ALMFamily

ALMFamily said:


> For me, my list includes:
> 
> 1. Completion of my theater lobby (underway already with a build thread up)
> 
> 2. Installation of my new Seaton Catalyst 8c front speakers (LCR) - waiting on the stands
> 
> 3. Completion of my brewing area to provide beverages in the lobby!
> 
> 4. DIY movie poster box
> 
> 5. Build my zone 2 speakers for my workshop - got an XS kit from GR Research
> 
> 6. Start plans and production of subs for the theater
> 
> Loved this thread last year - thanks for starting it again this year Harry!


A bit of an update...

The lobby is pretty much done - I am working on the movie shelves now which is the last piece. The Seaton speakers are finally in, but I am using some stopgap stands for now. I will be making my own once the lobby is done. The brewing area is done - I have been brewing in there for about a month or so now. The movie poster box is also done.

I ended up going a different route on the subs - I sold my Ultras and bought Sonnie's twin cabinets that were in the front of his room. Also, I contacted a cabinet maker about making the cabinets for my XS speakers - with all the outside projects that need to get done and both boys playing baseball, I figured it would be months before I could get them made....


----------



## hjones4841

ALMFamily said:


> - I sold my Ultras and bought Sonnie's twin cabinets


Gee, I wonder what brand subs Sonnie is using now??


----------



## ALMFamily

hjones4841 said:


> Gee, I wonder what brand subs Sonnie is using now??


----------



## jakenz

*Essence evolve 7.1 HDMI DAC*



prerich said:


> The Essence Evolve 7.1 HDMI DAC has arrived. It also include 2 Multi-channel BD Audio disc! I've very excited about putting it through its paces this weekend!


Prerich - I know this thread is a few months old but per google you're the only person online with this DAC. I'm interested in it as sounds like it could be just what I'm after in my system. So would appreciate hearing your thoughts on the audio quality a few months down the track, if possible vs another other DAC or DACs as reference point. (Ideally vs the Oppo 105..  )

Cheers
Jake


----------



## prerich

*Re: Essence evolve 7.1 HDMI DAC*

Well, the Oppo has a superior dac chip. This item turned out to be a HDMI de-embedder. However, it turned out to be a very good de-embedder and basically does what it says. The U.S. contact didn't know that I was a former Cryptologist and a tinkerer. He told me that he was informed that the unit used the 9018 DAC - when I opened it up...no es9018 was present. He appologized for the misinformation (I believe I revealed that in the thread because I was upset at putting out false info based on what the rep told me.) I will say that it does have a wide and deep soundstage...very pleasant indeed! It does playback 24bit/192khz files - and basically does everything that it says. I will say this, you can also buy the Atlona HD-570 and it does the very same thing...they even look alike. However, the Atlona cost $20 more. You may be able to find a reseller of the Atlona model for less - if you can, try it. If you can't - you're not wasting money at $250 for this product.

Just checked ... I revealed it in two other threads....forgot about this one.


----------



## jamesfrazier

Finally got a system back after having to sell my:

Polk Monitor 60's, CSII center, and a Bic f12

Now I currently own: 

Reaction Audio BPS 215(with 1000w amp), and a pair of Boston Acoustic Rs 260's. 

I also have added a PS4 which so far I am enjoying. We use a 55 inch hi sense tv, which is not bad at al considering the price. 

Well, it's just a budget system to most, but to me it sounds absolutely perfect. A huge upgrade from my older set up that I have sold, no comparison. Smooth, loud, clear. I have finally reached what I've been looking for in my budget and in my expectation of sound. Happy happy I am.


----------



## NBPk402

ellisr63 said:


> Just ordered a Yamaha P7000S amp to power the Danley DTS-10 subs. This will be the last of the equipment for this year other than a new screen. Now to get the new HT built.


Well that idea didn't work out... I ended up getting a new projector, new horns, and drivers, 2 more Yamaha pro amps, 180" scope screen 3 "T" chip amps, and making a new Home Theater.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

Stuff I've added since I last replied:

Ideal Lume bias light
MartinLogan LX16 for back surrounds



















I need to get my subwoofer box redone so that'll probably be the next step. I eventually would like to get an eeColor LUT box and a Crowson Technology transducer. Maybe for 2015...


----------



## prerich

Added 2 SVS 16-46 CS subs to my system and rolled my opamps in my Essence ST card - using Muses op amps now! :R


----------



## Dwight Angus

Well I followed through with my HT goals for 2014 and then some:
Built front false wall & stage
Installed new Goldenear Triton Ones plus Goldenear Supercenter XL center channel behind false wall.
Damped entire front wall with 2 inch Linacoustic
Installed front wall corner bass traps 
Installed GIK 244 on ceiling at 1st reflections 
Installed 4 1/2 thick side wall panels at 1st reflections.
Bought Sony VPL-HW55ES 1080P projector.
Bought & installed Elunevision 140 inch 2.35 aspect ratio fixed screen. Acoustical Transparent.

The results are outstanding compared to my former setup. Huge impact

My wish list in 2015 replace SVS MBS-01s side/back surrounds with Goldenear Aon 2's timbre match surrounds with mains/centre channel.

Thanks to my wonderful wife. She was onside from the start & helped with every aspect of the install.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Dwight Angus said:


> Well I followed through with my HT goals for 2014 and then some


Glad to hear 2014 was a success for your HT goals! You got me wondering whether I had achieved any of mine...



Peter Loeser said:


> New receiver, bass traps and improved acoustic panels on the walls, new subs, and some cosmetic/lighting updates are on my list for 2014. I'm wrapping up a wiring overhaul now that I wish had been done in 2013. New seating would be nice this year too if budget allows, but that's low priority at the moment until I'm happy with the room acoustics. My list didn't seem quite that long till I typed it out...


2014 goals status
New receiver: nope, still trying out some different Atmos models
Bass traps: will revisit after new subs are set up
Acoustic wall panels: yes, but more planned for front wall
New subs: should arrive today!
Cosmetic: yes
Lighting: kinda. not a high priority at the moment
New seating: nope, also low priority

Bonus
Atmos: installed a total of 6 height speakers for Atmos (for x.x.2 or x.x.4 configurations)

Remaining short-term goals
Choose AVR with Atmos (probably early 2015)
Minor cosmetics, paint ceiling, other misc patching/painting (probably after Thanksgiving)
Add carpet to room (Dec 2014/Jan 2015)
Build riser for 2nd row (after carpet)
Continue to fine-tune acoustics (after carpet/riser - hopefully early 2015)


----------



## typ44q

Dwight Angus said:


> Well I followed through with my HT goals for 2014 and then some:
> Built front false wall & stage
> Installed new Goldenear Triton Ones plus Goldenear Supercenter XL center channel behind false wall.
> Damped entire front wall with 2 inch Linacoustic
> Installed front wall corner bass traps
> Installed GIK 244 on ceiling at 1st reflections
> Installed 4 1/2 thick side wall panels at 1st reflections.
> Bought Sony VPL-HW55ES 1080P projector.
> *Bought & installed Elunevision 140 inch 2.35 aspect ratio fixed screen. Acoustical Transparent.*
> 
> The results are outstanding compared to my former setup. Huge impact
> 
> My wish list in 2015 replace SVS MBS-01s side/back surrounds with Goldenear Aon 2's timbre match surrounds with mains/centre channel.
> 
> Thanks to my wonderful wife. She was onside from the start & helped with every aspect of the install.



What are your thoughts on the Elune AudioWeave screen? Were you able to compare any other AT screen materials or did you buy it based on reviews from others? 

My original plan was to go with a Seymour AT screen as I keep reading great reviews of it but if the Elune screen is that much better it is probably worth the extra $$


----------



## Dwight Angus

Peter Loeser said:


> Glad to hear 2014 was a success for your HT goals! You got me wondering whether I had achieved any of mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 2014 goals status
> New receiver: nope, still trying out some different Atmos models
> Bass traps: will revisit after new subs are set up
> Acoustic wall panels: yes, but more planned for front wall
> New subs: should arrive today!
> Cosmetic: yes
> Lighting: kinda. not a high priority at the moment
> New seating: nope, also low priority
> 
> Bonus
> Atmos: installed a total of 6 height speakers for Atmos (for x.x.2 or x.x.4 configurations)
> 
> Remaining short-term goals
> Choose AVR with Atmos (probably early 2015)
> Minor cosmetics, paint ceiling, other misc patching/painting (probably after Thanksgiving)
> Add carpet to room (Dec 2014/Jan 2015)
> Build riser for 2nd row (after carpet)
> Continue to fine-tune acoustics (after carpet/riser - hopefully early 2015)


Curious to see what you think of Atmos. I read that you have Atmos speakers but waiting to find the right Atmos avr. I have a 7.2 setup but considering an Atmos upgrade perhaps in 2015 if budget permits.


----------



## Dwight Angus

typ44q said:


> What are your thoughts on the Elune AudioWeave screen? Were you able to compare any other AT screen materials or did you buy it based on reviews from others?
> 
> My original plan was to go with a Seymour AT screen as I keep reading great reviews of it but if the Elune screen is that much better it is probably worth the extra $$


My Elunevision dealer is local so I read every review I could get my hands on to form an opinion on their quality. I visited Eastporters in Hamilton Ontario to meet the dealer & to get a demo on the AudioWeave screen and to demo the Sony VPL-HW55ES projector. Everything I read was very positive for both screen quality and customer support. I did not do any comparisons to other screen manufacturers so I cannot really comment on Seymour AT.

The screen quality is 1st rate. I assembled & installed the screen in a few hours. Very straight forward.
I compared some rew results before & after screen installations to find out what frequencies were affected by the AT screen. Virtually unchanged with minimal impact.

I will put up some pics so you can see the screen. Perhaps today if I have some time.


----------



## typ44q

Thanks for the reply. Nice to hear (pun intended  )that there was a minimal impact on the audio.

I look forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Dwight Angus said:


> Curious to see what you think of Atmos. I read that you have Atmos speakers but waiting to find the right Atmos avr. I have a 7.2 setup but considering an Atmos upgrade perhaps in 2015 if budget permits.


We have been discussing it here. In a nutshell, well worth the effort IMO.


----------



## Dwight Angus

Here's a pic of the Elunevision 140 inch 2.35 Audio Weave


----------



## Dwight Angus

Peter Loeser said:


> We have been discussing it here. In a nutshell, well worth the effort IMO.


Thnx Peter for the thread on Atmos. I will have a read


----------



## typ44q

Dwight Angus said:


> Here's a pic of the Elunevision 140 inch 2.35 Audio Weave


That looks fantastic! I love the stage and the overall aesthetics of the room


----------



## Dwight Angus

Thnx Mike

Starting to plan for next years updates. Its seems like the "next updates" is a perpetual process.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Dwight Angus said:


> Starting to plan for next years updates. Its seems like the "next updates" is a perpetual process.


Always...


----------



## onedayiwillbedone

Well added another Paradigm Studio Sub 12 upstairs. Very happy with my purchases in the past year. Excited to see what next year brings for everyone.


----------



## WLDock

Well, a cap blew in my CS1000P crossover. So if I can get the crossover in the center repaired/updated by the end of the year that would be nice. Then maybe next year update the caps in the other speakers, plus other things...


----------



## Dwight Angus

onedayiwillbedone said:


> Well added another Paradigm Studio Sub 12 upstairs. Very happy with my purchases in the past year. Excited to see what next year brings for everyone.


Great sub. A buddy of mine also has the Studio sub. It sounds great. Congrats


----------



## dave743

dave743 said:


> New cables (HDMI, power & speaker wires)
> Run dictated outlet to AV equipment.
> Rerip CD collection onto Airport Extreme at improved quality.
> Maybe new BluRay player, looking at the BDP-103D.
> Tivo.
> RAM upgrade for MacMini.
> Also looking at Vibrapod - Isolator Isolation Feet.


Installed a few new wires
Still haven't ran the dictated outlet... I have new PS Audio I picked up a a get deal.
Rip some of the CD collection
Installed new Oppo 103D
Added Tivo
RAM upgrade completed
Vibrapod Isolaters added to Denon, C2 & Tivo

so I got most of the planned stuff done. Now the unplanned upgrades.
Upgraded my PSA from the XS15 to the XS15se
Martin Logan Ethos
Emotiva XPA-5 just arrived yesterday and installed.
now I have even more cables to deal with :dontknow:


----------



## prerich

Added a separate 12TB NAS to my system running NAS4Free!!!! One of my best moves this year!!!


----------



## BamaDave

My plans changed for 2014 after considering all of my acoustical treatment options. I decided to sell my Def Tech BP7001SC-C/L/R 3000 combination and move up to JTR 3x Triple 12HT. Looks like the balance of 2014 I'll be looking into (Planning) upgrading my Yamaha CX-A5000 and looking at the Onkyo PR-AC5530 to support Atmos. Hopefully during the holidays I can get the attic prewired for the speaker addition that I'm currently planning for as well.









OPPO BDP-95 for sale thread


----------



## mvision7m

2015 will hopefully see me upgrading a few key HT components.

I'd like to pick up an Anthem D2V 3D to replace my Marantz AV8801 and also a pair of Golden Ear Triton Ones to replace my V.4 Paradigm Studio 100s/CC690 center channel. Hopefully things go well and I can make that happen. 

Happy holidays to all.


----------



## Dwight Angus

mvision7m said:


> 2015 will hopefully see me upgrading a few key HT components.
> 
> I'd like to pick up an Anthem D2V 3D to replace my Marantz AV8801 and also a pair of Golden Ear Triton Ones to replace my V.4 Paradigm Studio 100s/CC690 center channel. Hopefully things go well and I can make that happen.
> 
> Happy holidays to all.


I bought a pair of Triton Ones 2 months ago. These speakers are incredible. You will not be disappointed


----------



## chashint

As 2014 comes to an end the only change to the entertainment system was adding wired vs wireless LAN.
Unfortunately this resulted in no improvement in streaming quality.
Thank you FIOS Quantum ISP for selectively regulating content providers.
Unless something breaks and has to be replaced I expect my system to remain as is for the long term.


----------



## BamaDave

We'll I ended up telling a story as I just received an Marantz AV7702 to support my HT for Atmos! looking at speaker options and attic wiring in the commingle weeks!


----------



## pyrohusband

2014 had many different changes for my living room/theatre. Started at the old house by adding a projector and 110 screen. Then on to bigger things by buying and rehabbing a larger home in the country for the family. My new addition was a IB setup using 4 FI Q18's and my wife bought me a IN UK dsp 3000 for Christmas to power them. All I can say is !


----------

